# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  limite di importo per incassi in contanti

## danilo sciuto

Sappiamo tutti le novità che sono intervenute in merito. Qui vorrei fare una considerazione.  :Mad:  
Supponiamo che un cliente venga da me, e, per pagare la mia consulenza, mi metta sul tavolo 1.100 euro in contanti. Io li prendo, faccio la corrispondente fattura, e li vado a versare nel mio conto corrente.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Bene, in base alla legge, dovrei essere sanzionato (non so come, visto che di sanzione nella legge non se ne parla) perchè non ho incassato con assegno non trasferibile o bonifico, o con i "comodissimi" canali alternativi quali il Pos per carta di credito o bancomat (un po' come se lo studio fosse un alimentari, con tutto il rispetto). Ma ammesso e non concesso che si possa applicare una sanzione, mi piacerebbe chiedere agli autori di questa legge: che danno ho fatto all'erario?   :EEK!:

----------


## Roberto3142

sottoscrivo in tutto e per tutto la tua considerazione e aggiungo: 
se io nn faccio la fattura e "ovviamente" incasso in contanti, in ke modo l' elusione viene combattuta???
Il problema dell' elusione secondo me sta a monte, non sulle modalità in cui io incasso le mie fatture, che regolarmente emetto!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Sappiamo tutti le novit&#224; che sono intervenute in merito. Qui vorrei fare una considerazione.  
> Supponiamo che un cliente venga da me, e, per pagare la mia consulenza, mi metta sul tavolo 1.100 euro in contanti. Io li prendo, faccio la corrispondente fattura, e li vado a versare nel mio conto corrente.  
> Bene, in base alla legge, dovrei essere sanzionato (non so come, visto che di sanzione nella legge non se ne parla) perch&#232; non ho incassato con assegno non trasferibile o bonifico, o con i "comodissimi" canali alternativi quali il Pos per carta di credito o bancomat (un po' come se lo studio fosse un alimentari, con tutto il rispetto). Ma ammesso e non concesso che si possa applicare una sanzione, mi piacerebbe chiedere agli autori di questa legge: che danno ho fatto all'erario?

  Premesso che la scelta governativa &#232; indifendibile, la questione centrale dell'obbligo di *tracciabilit&#224; degli incassi* &#233; che la gestione in contanti rende difficile accertare il reale periodo di competenza reddituale delle somme percette, specie per chi si propone - pensiero rencondito - di effettuare controlli direttamente " a tavolino" dagli Uffici dell'Agenzia delle Entrate di allineamento tra il fatturato IVA e volume dei compensi professionali. Nel pensiero ministeriale, definire la competenza, non deve essere lasciato all'arbitrio del professionista, ma deve essere controllabile dal Ministero. Se consideriamo che le operazioni in contanti secondo il D.Lgs. sull'antiriciclaggio potrebbero essere gestite fino a 12.500 per operazione considerata unitariamente considerato l'effetto moltiplicativo del fattore n. clienti dello studio ci si pu&#242; rendere conto di quanto reddito &#232; possibile spostare da una anno all'altro. 
Per me sarebbe stato meglio obbligare i professionisti alla contabilit&#224; ordinaria con l'obbligo di rilevare nel cronologico incassi e pagamenti anche le operazioni extra-professionali quali: prelievi del titolare in c/utili e apporti del titolare.  
Dello stesso orientamento &#232; Alberto Buscema in "Il Fisco" n. 33 del 11/09/2006 in un articolo dal titolo *"D.L.  n.  223/2006:  profili  di   incostituzionalit&#224;   della   norma   sul tracciamento delle movimentazioni finanziarie riguardanti i professionisti"*  ,  nel quale il collega padovano afferma: *Sarebbe stato molto pi&#249; semplice, e meno oneroso, instaurare il  regime di  contabilit&#224;  ordinaria,  cio&#232;  l'utilizzo  dei  conti  riguardanti  le movimentazioni finanziarie, per tutti  gli  artisti  e  professionisti.  In questo modo, il semplice controllo del conto (ragionieristicamente  inteso)"titolare" avrebbe  potuto  segnalare  agevolmente  tutti  i  movimenti  di versamento avvenuti per cassa da parte del professionista*. 
La soluzione proposta, seppur semplice, passa per&#242; per l'avvio di una accertamento analitico che le Finanze vogliono evitare, preferendo soluzioni pi&#249; semplici e rapide.

----------


## pitecchio

.... e se un cliente essendo senza conto corrente mi porta 2.000 euro per pagargli l'F24 online ..... posso prenderli in contanti secondo voi?
Io credo di si, ma non ho trovato niente di chiaro e risolutivo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

In quest'articolo dal titolo: La "tracciabilit&#224;" dei compensi dei  professionisti:  dubbi  applicativi  e perplessit&#224; di sistema
di Marco Thione
(in "il fisco" n. 42 del 13 novembre 2006, pag. 1-6512) 
nella discussione sul concetto di "somma incassata" che farebbe scattare il divieto di riscossione in contanti per importo superiore a 1.000 Euro, appare in modo evidente che il divieto riguarda i soli compensi che nell'accezione (nda dell'articolo) pi&#249; equilibrata si dovrebbe riferire ai compensi al lordo della ritenuta, non considerando nella cifra anzidetta, Contributo integrativo Cassa Nazionale, IVA e anticipazioni. Cosicch&#232; qualunque altra cifra che transiti ad esempio dal registro cronologico o dal registro delle somme in deposito a titolo  diverso dai "compensi", non soggiacerebbe al divieto, proprio perch&#232; la norma impone restrizioni all'incasso in contanti di somme versate a *titolo di compenso* e *non per altra causa*. In particolare si veda il paragrafo "Regola Mista". Il pubblicista conclude, per&#242;, che occorrerebbe un chiarimento ufficiale in tal senso.  
Personalmente concordo con questa impostazione e nel caso dei 2.000 Euro versati per eseguire il pagamento on-line di imposte e contributi non vi sarebbe l'obbligo di riscossione con strumenti tracciabili. Tale obbligo scatterebbe, in virt&#249; della *legge antiriciclaggio* superati i 12.500 Euro.

----------


## supermario

*Sono cambiate le cose?*

----------


## Niccolò

> *Sono cambiate le cose?*

  Sì, diciamo che s'è scherzato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## supermario

*In che senso scherzato? Ora si possono incassare onorari per contanti fino a quale somma?*

----------

